# I'll be home for Christmas



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm off to New York for Christmas tomorrow and may not be around much for the next couple weeks. I just wanted to wish everybody a happy holiday!


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Holidays Tom and safe travel.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

yes Tom, have a save trip and a lot of fun!!!! Jean

pretty camelia btw !!!


----------



## Hera (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a safe trip. We'll be waiting for your return.


----------



## etex (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a great time!! There is nothing like home for the Holidays!! Safe traveling! See you when you come back! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 19, 2009)

have fun
you in the city? if so, you gonna stop at any botanic gardens?

also, a tim burton exhibit at the moma


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 19, 2009)

:clap: Good for you! Have a great trip! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a nice trip and a great time!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 19, 2009)

My Christmas Tom, enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Heather (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome back to the US, Tom! Safe travel, and enjoy your time home!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, unfortunately the whole NE US, including my connecting city, Washington D.C. is under a severe winter storm....man, luck of the draw! Well, the flight status of my connections hasn't changed on this end, so I'm off in a few hours. Hope I'm not camped out for days in airports....:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

If you get local to NYC and need a ride...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thanks guys, unfortunately the whole NE US, including my connecting city, Washington D.C. is under a severe winter storm....man, luck of the draw! Well, the flight status of my connections hasn't changed on this end, so I'm off in a few hours. Hope I'm not camped out for days in airports....:crazy:


Hopefully, the worst will be over by the time you get there.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 20, 2009)

it's almost over in rhode island...i hope.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, it's sunny here in NYC, Hopefully Washington gets its' airports back on-line soon.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I made it through OK, but my luggage got lost after Washington, and 24 hours later it still ain't here...ah, the joys of travel. Just have to wait and see when it gets here - hopefully before I leave! BTW, Dulles was a mess, I was lucky to be delayed there only a few hours.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you made it Tom, now you can relax and enjoy the family gatherings.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad you made it! I doubt they can blame the lost luggage on the weather -- that's been happening for years. Many years ago, my husband and I travelled to Yugoslavia, but our luggage went to Kenya. How that mix-up happened is beyond me!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, they found the bag and are going to give me a $150 voucher for my next trip with them...I may get it tomorrow or the next day.

I can't wait since my current clothes (three days and counting) are gettin' kinda ripe! (free compost?)


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 23, 2009)

That great that they found your luggage. Happy Holidays.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 23, 2009)

:clap: Now there's no reason to have a wonderful time!


----------



## etex (Dec 23, 2009)

Great news! Have fun! Happy Holidays!!


----------

